# Installing a new sheet of PTex to a board



## Sean (Mar 11, 2012)

My son got a board from his uncle that had a good chunk of the ptex bottom missing. He ripped the rest of the PTex off the board and now wants to put a new base of PTex on. We bought a big sheet to put on the bottom. Any ideas on how to best put the PTex on the board (snowboard shop said it wouldn't be worth the cost for them to do it).
Thanks


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Duct tape.

..
..
..
..


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Its best to just buy a new board. I can see a whole slurry of issues with trying to do this yourself, which is why the shop probably said hell no.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

It can be done but its going to be a bit of reverse engineering. Usually the base is cut to shape and the edges are glued to the base. I am assuming you still have the edges attached to the board, you will need to cut the sheet so that it fits inside the edges as best you can. Scrape off any high points in the old resin, mix up a batch of resin and put your new base material in, hopefully it has been flame treated or it wont stick. Vacuum bagging is going to be your best bet as setting up a press isnt exactly cheap. Once the resin has cured remove it from the vaccuum bag scrape off all the excess resin that has squeezed out, take it to a shop for a base grind, wax it and you are done.

It makes buying a new board look pretty attractive doesn't it.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

He ripped the rest out?? That would be an assload of work. It sounds like your kid wants a new board rather than a hand-me-down and came up with this scheme to get a new one. Or at least try to. Maybe, maybe not, that's an awful clever idea.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You should've just done a base weld and replaced the missing chunk.

This board is fucked. It's garbage. Over. Done.


----------



## Sean (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, believe it or not he got it when he was really young and just thinks the board is really cool and wants to be able to use it. Sounds like it probably won't work, but we'll give it a go and then probably just buy one instead.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

there is probably a consignor store in your town with a board sitting there for $50


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sean said:


> Thanks, believe it or not he got it when he was really young and just thinks the board is really cool and wants to be able to use it. Sounds like it probably won't work, but we'll give it a go and then probably just buy one instead.


Yep, if he thinks it's really cool, hang it on the wall in his bedroom. Time to buy a new board.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mount it up on the wall. I'm sure it'll look cool in his room. It's a good time of the year to buy a new board anyway.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Any pics? I want to see how bad it is.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

This wasn't a joke?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

d15 said:


> Any pics? I want to see how bad it is.


+1

would like to see a before, after and during on the base removal


----------



## Sean (Mar 11, 2012)

Bottom of the board actually looks pretty good for getting scraped off. He still wants to try and since we've got the PTex already we will try, but he's aware that it's highly unlikely to work. He'll just end up mounting it on his bedroom wall. Thanks


----------



## flatblackkustom (Aug 23, 2017)

*Installing a new sheet of P-Tex to a board*

Cut the P-tex to the exact size and the same for the new fiberglass....Saturate the glass with epoxy and lay it on your board. Apply P-tex to board and then slide board "base side up" into a vacuum press bag!
Look at all materials at SnowboardMaterials .com - Action Sports Technology Home page
Also look on youtube for the ETT series" Every third thursday" It has great ideas! Look up the Terry Kidwell episode!
I am currently gathering all components to build my own. Walmart has vacuum pumps for $50.00
You never know, After you repair this board you might want to have a bigger project with your son and build some custom boards!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

this was five years ago fam


----------

